# Growth hormone dosing...



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

Just finished a 12 week cycle of Test/Win/Var....ran hgh @ 6iu ED for most of it and for 2 months before....was running out of hgh so reduced my daily dose to 3iu ED.

Just got my hands on a load more hgg but can't decide how to dose it. Just started PCT today 4 weeks after last pin. Kind of thinking that using 6iu ED at this point is a waste. Starting to feel a little lethargic so lifts have gone down a little bit.

What would you guys do with hgh? Thinking the best option might be to stick to 3iu through PCT and for a bit after?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Jamming said:


> Just finished a 12 week cycle of Test/Win/Var....ran hgh @ 6iu ED for most of it and for 2 months before....was running out of hgh so reduced my daily dose to 3iu ED.
> 
> Just got my hands on a load more hgg but can't decide how to dose it. Just started PCT today 4 weeks after last pin. Kind of thinking that using 6iu ED at this point is a waste. Starting to feel a little lethargic so lifts have gone down a little bit.
> 
> What would you guys do with hgh? Thinking the best option might be to stick to 3iu through PCT and for a bit after?


Divide the total weekly dose into three and pin mwf. I prefer post bed simply because cod the sleep quality it get from it.
Ive tried splitting the dose the day and made zero difference


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

js77 said:


> Divide the total weekly dose into three and pin mwf. I prefer post bed simply because cod the sleep quality it get from it.
> Ive tried splitting the dose the day and made zero difference


Would u go 21iu weekly though or 42iu? I'm thinking its a waste going with the bigger dose when my strength is down and not on a cycle. Not the ideal time to be growing. Or would 42iu weekly help me to maintain muscle?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Jamming said:


> Would u go 21iu weekly though or 42iu? I'm thinking its a waste going with the bigger dose when my strength is down and not on a cycle. Not the ideal time to be growing. Or would 42iu weekly help me to maintain muscle?


I found anything above 10iu mwf didn’t produce anything more than unwanted causes ie CTS, bloat etc


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Jamming said:


> Just finished a 12 week cycle of Test/Win/Var....ran hgh @ 6iu ED for most of it and for 2 months before....was running out of hgh so reduced my daily dose to 3iu ED.
> 
> Just got my hands on a load more hgg but can't decide how to dose it. Just started PCT today 4 weeks after last pin. Kind of thinking that using 6iu ED at this point is a waste. Starting to feel a little lethargic so lifts have gone down a little bit.
> 
> What would you guys do with hgh? Thinking the best option might be to stick to 3iu through PCT and for a bit after?


2iu daily Monday-Friday with weekends off.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sustanation79 said:


> 2iu daily Monday-Friday with weekends off.


If you’re looking to try and create any sort of hyperplasia from hgh you’ll really have to stimulate the liver more than that. 
I run it as low as 2iu ed but got very littje accept maybe being slight fuller and recovering slightly quicker.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

The absolute minimum I'd run is 14iu per week, taken 2iu daily 

But as above don't expect anything mental from this, improved sleep, slightly enhanced recovery and some fullness. 

The balance between sides and gains for me lies with 5-6iu taken pre workout 5x per week with a shot of humalog taken post workout. 

You can get more from more but for me personally this offers what I want without excessive lethargy and grip issues from carpal tunnel syndrome.

But as always watch blood glucose as you push the gh up in both frequency and dosage 

Fasted cardio, days of fasting, metformin and barberine goes a long way 

As does insulin but then you're also plate spinning with insulin resistance.


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

swole troll said:


> The absolute minimum I'd run is 14iu per week, taken 2iu daily
> 
> But as above don't expect anything mental from this, improved sleep, slightly enhanced recovery and some fullness.
> 
> ...


As honest as it gets.
4iu pre workout for me.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

AsItIs said:


> As honest as it gets.
> 4iu pre workout for me.


Have you played around with timings mate?
I think I’ve run pretty much every conceivable protocol and noticed no difference.
As im an old **** I tend to prefer dosing before bed as a solid sleep is worth its weight in gold to me these days


----------



## Whey2Anabolic (Sep 24, 2019)

The more GH I take, the stronger I get as the more water I hold. I stop when the hands get too tingly and I can't clench my fists and doing daily tasks is pain which is 12iu generic (genx hyge etc) and 6iu pharma


----------



## fk1992 (May 16, 2018)

AsItIs said:


> As honest as it gets.
> 4iu pre workout for me.


i read somewhere u need 10 ui hgh for muscle growth?


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Tried many protocols now run pre wo training days 5iu and first thing on non training days before fasted cardio. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

fk1992 said:


> i read somewhere u need 10 ui hgh for muscle growth?


Gh won’t ‘grow muscles’ because it’s not anabolic but taken at a high enough dose, circa 8iu, it will stimulate the liver to produce igf1. This is what’s needed for myoplasia or stem cell growth. AAS and insulin can then be used to ‘feed’ these new muscle cells and stimulate them to grow.
Well that’s the theory anyway!!


----------

